# jcgriff2 slips past 12,000



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations on nice work*
:wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done John!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, John!! That's what happens when stay on the computer in the wee hours...:grin: Many people need help and you are there to assist...great work!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats JC

BG


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations John, good job!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations John .. some going .. Nice work!

:4-cheers:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you.

It's been quite an education so far and appreciate that which you have taught me. 

You guys are awesome colleagues!

John

.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Way to Go JCray:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Congratulations John!!!*

I must admit that you are very dedicated to your work!
Whenever I log here, I see you logged 
And your answers and advices are more than helpful!
I have learnt a lot from you.

Thanks my friend!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations JC. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done JC.

I see some of your post and you are amazingly knowledgeable. TSF is lucky to have you and I bet it must have taken a lot of work and dedication to get where you are now. Well done...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Awesome work, jcgriff2 — congratulations! ray:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

You`ve been busy John!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you. . . .

@Dundin. . . Nice to see you. Yes, busy lately... then some!

John


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats John - great work indeed!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations John!!!!!!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations John, well done indeed :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, guys.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations on the accomplishment.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations John* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey John - always nice to see you.

Thank you very much!

John

.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Been very busy so I'm pretty late
but congrats John. Keep it up!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Pat.

John


----------

